# sr20de bolt-on turbo



## nissanturboracer (Jan 19, 2003)

Hey guys. I'm new, of course, and i have a question about the sr20de. is there an off-the-self bol-on turbocharger kit for it? i've been searching with little results, partly because i dont know where to look. If so, is it possible there is one to support up to 300whp? Thanx a mill

Dave


----------



## P11GT (Aug 3, 2002)

www.hotshot.com


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

nissanturboracer said:


> *Hey guys. I'm new, of course, and i have a question about the sr20de. is there an off-the-self bol-on turbocharger kit for it? i've been searching with little results, partly because i dont know where to look. If so, is it possible there is one to support up to 300whp? Thanx a mill
> 
> Dave *


you really haven't looked very hard have you?

www.sr20deforum.com


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2003)

besides hotshot, there is F-MAX.


----------



## javierb14 (Jul 9, 2002)

www.sr20performance.com


----------



## Boosterwitch (Apr 15, 2002)

Fmax has sold the most kits to SR20 owners. You can find info here:
http://www.f-max.com/


----------

